# German Dependent Visa Inquiry (Urgent)



## mystiqueInu (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi experts,
My husband has got a job offer for Germany starting 01 March 2017. We are currently in Malaysia travelling back to Delhi/India on 08 December 2016 and could get appointment for visa interview only on 28 dec 2017. 

My inquiries:

1. We are planning to submit dependent and work permit visas together. Is dependent visa same as 'family reunion visa'? I have not found much on internet for dependent. 

2. If the visas come seperately for me and spouse, can we travel seperately as well, although in application we state that we will be travelling together?

any help or links are welcome! 

Thanks!


----------



## mystiqueInu (Nov 27, 2016)

mystiqueInu said:


> Hi experts,
> My husband has got a job offer for Germany starting 01 March 2017. We are currently in Malaysia travelling back to Delhi/India on 08 December 2016 and could get appointment for visa interview only on 28 dec 2017.
> 
> My inquiries:
> ...


Hi All,

Any help from experts are welcome!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm assuming you meant that your visa interview is scheduled for 28 dec 2016, and not 2017. 

But yes, you should submit both visa applications together. If not submitted at the same time, you risk running afoul of other regulations regarding the "family reunion" visa, where a foreign worker cannot bring family members over until several months after establishing his or her-self in Germany. (I'm not terribly familiar with Germany's visa rules, but in several other countries, you have to apply for family members at the same time the working person applies for their visa.)

The question of traveling separately is one you should probably ask at the interview. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

